# Snoring puppy...



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

My pup is 10 weeks now..he has been snoring since i got him, also grunts alot.
Do you think this is an issue?? I just hope he can breath good, ya know?


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Both of my dogs snore....I dont think its a problem...i think we have a couple people on here who have dogs that snore


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Many snore and grunt especially those with very short muzzles.

I don't have any that really snore when they sleep but do have some grunters LOL 

How short is your pup's muzzle? Does he seem to have any issues getting overly winded when playing. If not it is probably just normal for your pup. If you notice any other sort of issues have the vet take a peek on your next visit


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

My pup snores also, very cute.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont think is muzzle is too short, he doesnt get winded at all. It's just when he is sleeping or when i hold him he grunts...I am going to bring it up at my next vet visit..im sure he is fine. I just worry bout my baby.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Grunts are happy APBT noises 

I've only known one APBT personally who actually had a breathing issue and it was from an extremely short muzzle as well as an elongated soft palate.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

kenya grunts ALOT when she is playing. just a way they express themselves i guess lol. and on man CHYNA snores LOUD!!!! lol


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

TRANE SNORES ALL THE TIME. BETWEEN HIM AND MY HUBBY I HAVE TO WEAR EARPLUGS AT NITE...LOL.....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, this makes me feel better.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*I wouldn't worry about it to much*

My boy snores loud, i dont think its really a problem unless like you guys said, it affects the breathing.He also grunts alot too. I notice to my boy gets hick-ups sometimes, not sure why, but he does.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

nylah and champ both been snoring since they were small pups.I think it's natural in some,they even bark in there sleep dreaming i guess.lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

grizz might be half pig he is a grunter. Happy noise all the way. I like the grunting kisses. I'm listening to him snore right now but he's a heavy breather when he sleeps anyway I think your dog is ok and normal. Hiccups constantly. Has horrible gas. Smiles in his sleep. Runs in his sleep howls in his sleep licks in his sleep. Pitbulls are super strange I love it so much.


----------



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

my pup, toby, snores all the time. he is louder than my husband! none of my other dogs do this.


----------



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> I notice to my boy gets hick-ups sometimes, not sure why, but he does.


Toby gets the hiccups all the time. I have never seen a dog get them so much. I was kind of wondering what was causing it, too.


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

my pups snore a lot. they love keeping me up at night lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Ms. Tweak snores like a buzzsaw! Lux just grunts and farts!


----------

